# a few MI summer honey crop photos



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

http://good-times.webshots.com/album/578330140SdgpcS?vhost=good-times


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

That oughta keep ya busy for a day or so.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Slacker


----------



## ghulst (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice job Nick. What are you avg. going to be this year?
Gary


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

That looks great! :applause:


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

not sure on the average till its in the barrel but the supers are coming in very heavy so it looks pretty good


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks good. Do you run single deeps or double deeps for brood? Oops sorry - singles I see it now.


----------

